# Fake tren acetate



## Grozny (Feb 19, 2013)

I made a pic from these small bags of Testosterone Enanthate, which melts at room temperature and slowly changes color.

This melted powder was used to color counterfeited vials that contained further Testosterone Propionate "for the bite". Most of the buyers will never find out they used in fact a mixed Testosterone product, instead of the (pricey) Trenbolone acetate.

*If u want to be sure what did u inject go with a confirmed sources like Asia Pharma, Alpha Pharma or Balkan Pharmaceutcials.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 19, 2013)

*wow,what a big scamm they do,,shit!*


----------



## rage racing (Feb 19, 2013)

You know it when your on tren.....just sayin.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 19, 2013)

*true,but newbies never know what is trenbolone,what is masteron,what is testosterone!! *


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 19, 2013)

Tren is probably one of the most faked anabolics I've been ripped off with. Once you have found a source with legit tren I'd stick with them. AP tren is one of my favorite.


----------



## ordawg1 (Feb 19, 2013)

tommygunz said:


> Tren is probably one of the most faked anabolics I've been ripped off with. Once you have found a source with legit tren I'd stick with them. AP tren is one of my favorite.



Tren-var-primo are all faked often.But- hard to get past certain ppl. Know your source-find out if they test~~-OD


----------



## Laborer (Feb 19, 2013)

In 10 days you should notice a difference in your apperance on even a low dose of legit tren. I used someone in the past first jug of tren had me looking ripped and sweating like a hooker in church. Second vial was more defintely bogus and thus the last dollar he ever got from me.


----------



## bodybuilder13 (Feb 19, 2013)

It's sucks there are so many sources pulling this BS. I'm sure there targeting noobs which wouldn't know what real tren feels like. I second the Asia pharma tren, super strong stuff, love it.


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 19, 2013)

great post OP. I'm about to try AP's TREN from WP. I'll post up once it arrives.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 19, 2013)

ordawg1 said:


> Tren-var-primo are all faked often.But- hard to get past certain ppl. Know your source-find out if they test~~-OD



*big bump ..90% are fake or even more! not so easy to get powders since big companys have only this powders like spa italy oxa, schering primo..  + its mad mad expensive!*


----------



## ordawg1 (Feb 19, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *big bump ..90% are fake or even more! not so easy to get powders since big companys have only this powders like spa italy oxa, schering primo.. + its mad mad expensive!*



Order inbound for primo-nectar of the Gods !!-OD


----------



## crab107 (Feb 19, 2013)

Shit i hope mine isnt fake!! Got it from a sponsor on here. Runnin tren a/dbol/test. I sweat a little at night but not much and not every night but im always hot as hell, gettin stronger and bigger my forearms get vascular as hell when trainin... are those good signs of real tren?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 19, 2013)

*when it ake only 3ml trenabolic...fuck man i sweat like a pig all day long..3 months..fuck it..too strong.* *but i got ripped  6%BF*


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 19, 2013)

crab107 said:


> Shit i hope mine isnt fake!! Got it from a sponsor on here. Runnin tren a/dbol/test. I sweat a little at night but not much and not every night but im always hot as hell, gettin stronger and bigger my forearms get vascular as hell when trainin... are those good signs of real tren?



Your on a lower dose correct? Tren sides include but are not limited to: night sweats, insomnia, aggression and appetite loss. Not everyone has the same tolerances.


----------



## crab107 (Feb 19, 2013)

tommygunz said:


> Your on a lower dose correct? Tren sides include but are not limited to: night sweats, insomnia, aggression and appetite loss. Not everyone has the same tolerances.



Yeah im on low dose at 50mg ed. At day 10 or so i had a couple of episodes, got mad as hell (way more than my norm) and couldnt let it go for about 2 days Dude i was ready to kick the shit out of some smartass neuro-surgeon. But it passed and havent had any rages since then. I get angry..who doesnt...but i was ready to stalk this fucker and bounce his face off a few things..lol


----------



## Laborer (Feb 19, 2013)

tommygunz said:


> Your on a lower dose correct? Tren sides include but are not limited to: night sweats, insomnia, aggression and appetite loss. Not everyone has the same tolerances.



I was is full rape mode, haha


----------



## pieguy (Feb 19, 2013)

Biggest indicators of legit tren is tren cough and loss of cardivascular endurance imo. You get this itchyness in your lungs sometimes and it feels like your cardio goes to shit overnight


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Personally, I have zero issues doing cardio on tren, many people do react differently to AAS compounds. Tren cough is only experienced during an injection and lasts only a few minutes, however it doesn't happen every time. Personally, I've experienced "Tren Cough"  a few times and I can tell you "within seconds I felt my chest tightening, my eyes watering and such a violent cough coupled with difficulty breathing to the degree you think you might not make it through as in life threatening"

I have found that deltoid and tricep injections are my personal sweet spot for Tren, I believe this is because there is less blood flow from these areas to the heart, but I am not 100% sure if that is why. There is no shortage of good threads and conversations on this topic, read them.

That being said, a good indication you have quality Tren is the results are *second to none based* on the amount you use VS any other AAS I am aware of. This along with sweating profusely during WO's and at night is a good indication what you have is quality. However, I will say i have used Prolactrone while using Tren and the sweating was reduced greatly, the insomnia not so much and the anger issues I have never really experienced so I can't really comment on that. I hope this helps you out.


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 19, 2013)

Laborer said:


> I was is full rape mode, haha



Big Bump to that!


----------



## Laborer (Feb 19, 2013)

tommygunz said:


> Big Bump to that!




Even chicks that I would have no interest in I was staring holes thru there yoga pants, uncle freakiin creepy.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 19, 2013)

i never got this * tren cough* from AP trenbolic!


----------



## azza's dad (Feb 20, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *but i got ripped  6%BF*



lul pics or fuck off


----------



## Grozny (Feb 20, 2013)

rage racing said:


> You know it when your on tren.....just sayin.



not systematically similar effect are related to testo in generally like swelling, aggression etc.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 20, 2013)

Night sweats, tren cough (hard to mistake that one!), and weird, weird dreams.  Also, any females in your life will complain about the taste of your cum until it the tren clears out of your system.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Feb 20, 2013)

ordawg1 said:


> Tren-var-primo are all faked often.But- hard to get past certain ppl. Know your source-find out if they test~~-OD



i got fake var once. it was just winnie.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 20, 2013)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> i got fake var once. it was just winnie.



*and winstrol is 10 times more cheap powder then oxandrolone!  its what all scamm guys do! *


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Feb 20, 2013)

rage racing said:


> You know it when your on tren.....just sayin.


Very true!


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 20, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *true,but newbies never know what is trenbolone,what is masteron,what is testosterone!! *



people with that mind set shouldnt be on aas any ways so its better there not on tren. I know its tren that night I injected when I am wet in cold all night and cant sleep. I also have dreams about killing kittens with sameri swords, but they tried to kill me first.


----------

